
Gendered Language Effects [pdf] - MaysonL
http://documents.worldbank.org/curated/en/405621528167411253/pdf/WPS8464.pdf
======
elliekelly
This was an interesting read but I struggle to see the value in this study.
Gendered language begets gender inequality, but so what? There's nothing
(reasonably) actionable about this information. I have to imagine the time,
effort and funds put into this could have been better spent studying what can
actually be _done_ about gender inequality in these countries.

